# Which circular polarizing filter do you think?



## oreo111

Hi,
I've been reading some of the other threads about filters.  I've narrowed it down to these circular polarization filters and UV filters, but would like your insights on how these three might be different.  I've included the full URL for these after the main text.

About me:  I just got my first DSLR camera!  It's a Canon T1i, kit lens.  I want filters that will help with sunny photography.  I understand that my lens isn't top quality, so it may be that the filters I've picked are over the top?  I'm not sure.  Will I notice any difference with a cheap Tiffen filter kit?  My plan is to have the UV filter on most of the time, and use the polarizing filter on top of it.

1.  $30 - Hoya 58mm Pl G Series Circular Polarizer Lens Filter - G58CRPL
2. $37 - HOYA 58CIR 58mm Circular Polarized Filter
3.  $32 - Kenko E-Series 58mm Circular Polarizer Filter

I also would like your opinion on which UV filter.

1.  $23 - Hoya 58mm UV (Ultra Violet) Multi Coated Glass Filter
2.  $22 - B+W 58mm UVA (Ultra Violet) Haze Filter #010 (uncoated?)

One other question.  I can't tell if these UV filters have threads on the outside to put an additional polarizing filter on top.  Is that pretty standard?

Thanks so much for helping out.


1.  Hoya 58mm Pl G Series Circular Polarizer Lens Filter - Hoya G58CRPL
Amazon.com: Hoya 58mm Pl G Series Circular Polarizer Lens Filter - Hoya G58CRPL: Camera & Photo

2.  HOYA 58CIR 58mm Circular Polarized Filter
Amazon.com: HOYA 58CIR 58mm Circular Polarized Filter: Camera & Photo

3.  Kenko E-Series 58mm Circular Polarizer Filter
Amazon.com: Kenko E-Series 58mm Circular Polarizer Filter: Camera & Photo


1.  $23 - Hoya 58mm UV (Ultra Violet) Multi Coated Glass Filter
Amazon.com: Hoya 58mm UV (Ultra Violet) Multi Coated Glass Filter: Camera & Photo


2.  $22 - B+W 58mm UVA (Ultra Violet) Haze Filter #010
Amazon.com: B+W 58mm UVA (Ultra Violet) Haze Filter #010: Camera & Photo


----------



## Canosonic

I personally think that UVs are a waste of money. Most pro's don't use anything but these. So I am stuck on this issue.
Polarizers are very good for sunny photography. But keep up some money and go for a HTMC 8-coated blah-blah filter. The producer doesn't make a difference, I even found Hama(unpopular) filters more descent than a Hoya(very popular).
You may check out the difference on an old thread where I posted 2 pics.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ws-reviews/170013-polarizers.html#post1644095


----------



## KmH

Agree that UV filters are a waste of money.

You'll need to remove any UV before putting on a CPL. Adding multiple layers of glass to your lens can degrade image quality significantly.

None of the filters you have indicated are very good.

Here is a good CPL filter.


----------



## Garbz

From experience those Hoyas have real issues. The best was colour actually bleeding as a result of the filter. I now have Hoya SHMCs and while twice the price they are excellent quality, and still far cheaper than the B+Ws

Those UV filters aren't too bad. But I found by todays standards the standard Hoya HMC is somewhat underperforming. I would suggest look for SHMC which give an excellent still cheap performance. They have saved my lenses quite a few times from scratches, sticky crap, and potential outright damage.


----------

